# PFC200 und OpenVPN



## pawel12345 (17 März 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt vor., mich mit dem Thema "Remote Zugriff" zu beschäftigen. Ich habe mir OpenVPN Connect heruntergeladen und nun kommt die Frage. Gibt es von Wago ein Tutorial wie man die drahtlose Verbindung mit Hilfe von OpenVPN einstellt? Ich habe bis jetzt nie mit VPN usw zu tun gehabt. Ich habe auch gerade im Internet nach einem Tutorial von Wago gesucht, leider ohne Erfolg.
Ist hier jemand der sich mit dem Thema auskennt ? 


Mfg
Pawel


----------



## Tobsucht (18 März 2020)

Hallo Pawel,

wenn ich openvpn in die Suche der Wago Webseite eingebe komme ich zumindest auf den Anwendungshinweis:
https://www.wago.com/de/d/16186

Der erklärt das ziemlich genau. Zumindest war ich in der Lage das so umzusetzen.

Ich weiß nicht wie dein "drahtloser" Aufbau aussieht, sollte bei korrekter Netzwerkkonfiguration aber keinen Unterschied machen.

Grüße


----------



## .:WAGO::0104406:. (18 März 2020)

Hallo Pawel,

auf der WAGO Homepage gibt es einen Anwendungshinweis zum Einrichten einer OpenVPN Verbindung.
Diesen findest Du hier: https://www.wago.com/de/d/16186

Mit freundlichen Gruß,

WAGO Support


----------



## pawel12345 (25 März 2020)

Vielen Dank !!!


----------

